# Gain access to Market Place & PMs



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF. 
To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *

Alternativly Click Link for details of new *TT Forum window stickers and market place compensation fund * 
for Access.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=882433

Hoggy.


----------

